
We were a little naive - stunod
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/features/fyre-fest-head-billy-mcfarland-we-were-a-little-naive-w479502
======
pizza
Ja Rule being involved really reminds me of the Dave Chapelle bit where news
crews ask Ja Rule his opinions on a tragedy

------
perfmode
It's quite difficult to be less competent. To make bad decisions at so many
turns...

